# مشروع مدرسة مميزة (تصميم ،رسومات، جدول الكميات)



## صلاحالدين (8 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
نرفق لكم احدى المشاريع المنفذة وهي عبارة مدرسة ذات شكل مميز
ارجو ان تنال رضاكم
Panja Ali School Project.zip​


----------



## Endaziar (8 يونيو 2007)

*Endaziar*

Thnak you alot


----------



## aalmasri (8 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جدا
بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## sail (9 يونيو 2007)

مشكر اخى على هذة اللفتة البارعة


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (9 يونيو 2007)

شكور اخى على هذا العطاء الذى بلا حدود


----------



## طارق العربي مهندس (9 يونيو 2007)

la;;;,vvvvvv


----------



## خالد الطاهر (9 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## 7oot (9 يونيو 2007)

مشكور حبيبي على المشروع 
والله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (9 يونيو 2007)

لالا انا لازم اشكر ك 
جزاك الله خيييييييييير


----------



## mokh (9 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر يا هندسه 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ناهده (10 يونيو 2007)

ألله يوفقك ومشكور على هذا ألعمل ألرائع


----------



## علي عبدالله 83 (10 يونيو 2007)

راقي جداً أستاذ صلاح الدين وفقك الله


----------



## علي الغريباوي (10 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك كثيرا


----------



## فراولاية (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووور جدا اخى صلاح.....:20:


----------



## صباح1962 (11 يونيو 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكم مع الامنيات بالموفقية والنجاح


----------



## احمد قويطة (12 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر يا هندسه 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ع (13 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي عبدالله 83 (14 يونيو 2007)

أستاذ صلاح الدين أسم حضرتك صلاح الدين ميرزا؟؟


----------



## eng_frg (14 يونيو 2007)

مشكورر وجارى التحميل


----------



## صلاحالدين (14 يونيو 2007)

علي عبدالله 83 قال:


> أستاذ صلاح الدين أسم حضرتك صلاح الدين ميرزا؟؟




العفو استاذ علي عبدالله
كلا اسم والدي ليس ميرزا
تحياتي


----------



## **اسامة** (14 يونيو 2007)

barakaa 
elllahooo fikaa


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (14 يونيو 2007)

اخ صلاح / كيف حالك واخبارك

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (14 يونيو 2007)

تم إضافة رابط الموضوع إلى الموضوع المثبت أعلاه ..

مشاريع قمتم بتنفيذها ,,

م . أبو بكر


----------



## صلاحالدين (14 يونيو 2007)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اخ صلاح / كيف حالك واخبارك
> 
> اشكرك على هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيك



استاذ طلعت انا بخير ونسال عنكم
بالمناسبة كنت في مصر العام الماضي​وانا مشتاق لمصر واهلها حقيقة والله


----------



## mo-ma (14 يونيو 2007)

لم استطيع ان ارى التصميم برجاء ارسال كيف


----------



## صلاحالدين (14 يونيو 2007)

mo-ma قال:


> لم استطيع ان ارى التصميم برجاء ارسال كيف


عزيزي السيد مو-ما
فقط اضغط على الفايل المضغوط ونزل ثم قم بفك الضغط سوف تجد الفايلات 
وقتا طيبا


----------



## الفيل في المنديل (18 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (19 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا اخي على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## master1980 (19 يونيو 2007)

best regards to you


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (30 يونيو 2007)

عمل طيب انا قمت بتحميله وشكرا جزيلاً


----------



## حاتم المختار (30 يونيو 2007)

*بغداد*

:13: مشكور جهود يثنى عليها


----------



## Engmk2008 (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سعد علي (17 يوليو 2007)

رائع .. وكمان شكرا


----------



## civil_eng_hamada (18 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## صلاحالدين (18 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكل من قام بالرد على الموضوع 
تمنياتي لكم بالاستفادة منه
تحياتي


----------



## firaswadi (18 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صلاحالدين (18 يوليو 2007)

شكرا مهندس فراس وادي على العبور
تحياتي


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (18 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سيد صالح الزاملي (18 يوليو 2007)

_بارك الله جهودك واتمنى لك التوفيق في انجاز المزيد مع الشكر._


----------



## محمد رفعت الزيات (18 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر على اهتمامك بنا فى المنتدى وجزاك الله كل خيير


----------



## صلاحالدين (18 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر كم على المرور يامهندسين الاعزاء
تحياتي للكل


----------



## M.Sharkh (24 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## aqsh (24 يوليو 2007)

شكرا كتير الك يا اخي


----------



## magda (30 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## jamaika3003 (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صلاحالدين (30 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم يا مهندسين الاعزاء على المرور


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (30 يوليو 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## mousad1210 (31 يوليو 2007)

الف الف شكر يا هندسه 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## صلاحالدين (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اشكر ردودكم يا سادة ياكرام كل من المهندسين مصطفى وmousad1210
تحياتي لكل الاعضاء


----------



## العمار (31 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله بيك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع

ارق السلام


----------



## zmry1965 (1 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاحالدين (1 أغسطس 2007)

تحياتي وتقديري للسيد العمار وارد عليك بسلام ارق
واشكرك يااخ زمري 1965


----------



## محمد حسين لفته (16 سبتمبر 2007)

انت توب تعرف شنو يعني توب تحياتي


----------



## إسلام سامي (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## the pump (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور حبيبي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG123 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا أخ صلاح الدين


----------



## ahmedlutfi (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكر اخى على هذة اللفتة البارعة


----------



## garary (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*مدرسة مميزة (تصميم ،رسومات، جدول الكميات)*

مشكور اخى العزيز على ماقدمت ولكن لدى طلب ارجوا ان تلبية لى وهو هل فى الامكان ان تكون الرسومات على الاتوكاد حتى يتم الاستفادة منها وان تكون كاملة الرسومات الانشائية والمعمارية.بامكانك ارسالها على الاميل الخاص بى .اذا سمح المشرف وضع الاميل:85: سوف اضعة .والسلام


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك يا ورد


----------



## ميدو الأول (17 سبتمبر 2007)

[جيد ونريد المزيد من المشروعات المفيدة


----------



## عطور ليبيا (18 سبتمبر 2007)

صلاحالدين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نرفق لكم احدى المشاريع المنفذة وهي عبارة مدرسة ذات شكل مميز
> ارجو ان تنال رضاكم




شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا مشروع ممتاز ومميز بالفعل


----------



## أبو عبد الطائي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود هو فعلا رائع وينم عن روح تعاونية محبة للغير. ليتني أجد لديك مخططات وجدول كميات لدار ضيافة 5 نجوم. مع تحياتي وخالص دعائي لك بالموفقية....


----------



## العيداني (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الف ......... الف شكر الله يوفقك


----------



## أبو نادر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## bilal_izaddin (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## صلاحالدين (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صيام مقبول للجميع وافطار شهي وندعو للامة الاسلامية بالسلام والامان انشاءالله
اشكر جميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع اما بالنسبة لتحميل بواسطة الاوتوكاد كما طلب احد الاخوان فاعتقد الرسومات واضحة ولا يحتاج الى رفعها بالاوتوكاد ولانه حاليا لايتوفر عندي لكن الصور سهلة جدا فقط يحتاج بحدود الساعةو او اثنين للتحويل هذا اولا اما دار الضيافة يوجد لدي خرائط ولكن ليس على الاوتوكاد وانما رسم يدوي يجب ان اعمل له سكنر اذا تريد سوف اقوم برفعها ويبقى عليك عمل جدول كميات.
واشكر بقية الاخوان والاخوات ودمتم سالمين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م\مراد (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## عامر عبد عصمي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشروع مدرسة متميزة*

السلام عليكم
رمضان كريم على الجميع
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## garary (18 سبتمبر 2007)

صلاحالدين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> صيام مقبول للجميع وافطار شهي وندعو للامة الاسلامية بالسلام والامان انشاءالله
> اشكر جميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع اما بالنسبة لتحميل بواسطة الاوتوكاد كما طلب احد الاخوان فاعتقد الرسومات واضحة ولا يحتاج الى رفعها بالاوتوكاد ولانه حاليا لايتوفر عندي لكن الصور سهلة جدا فقط يحتاج بحدود الساعةو او اثنين للتحويل هذا اولا اما دار الضيافة يوجد لدي خرائط ولكن ليس على الاوتوكاد وانما رسم يدوي يجب ان اعمل له سكنر اذا تريد سوف اقوم برفعها ويبقى عليك عمل جدول كميات.
> واشكر بقية الاخوان والاخوات ودمتم سالمين
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



على كل حال مشكور على ماقدمت وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## نورالبغداديه (7 أكتوبر 2007)

:6: :56: _جزاك الله كل الخير_:56: :56: :56:


----------



## abdoo_farra (26 أكتوبر 2007)

يوجد بها بعض الاخطاء فى التصميم


----------



## جمال المهدى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
أقل ما يقال عنه أنه جميل


----------



## معمار العرب (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## islamis (27 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## maes (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المشروع المفيد:75:


----------



## محمد طريف (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يا اخي علي مجهودك و نرجو المزيد


----------



## صلاحالدين (28 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اشكركم جدا على المرور
مع تمنياتي لكم بالاستفادة من المشروع
وياريت من الاخ عبدو تحدث عن اخطاء في التصميم ان يدلنا عليه حتى نستفيد من عنده
تحياتي لكم


----------



## hardyheart (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخي العزيز.


----------



## الحميدي76 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي صلاح الدين على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## محمد الهندسي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير:28:


----------



## إسلام سامي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس؟؟؟2007 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*ابن بغداد*

مشكور ياصلاح وممنونين


----------



## م. احمد عادل (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شئ رائع ومجهود مبارك وفق الله لكل الخير


----------



## صلاحالدين (12 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر الجميع عل المرور


----------



## رسول الفهد (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي والله يوفقك


----------



## م محمود يسن (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## صلاحالدين (12 أبريل 2008)

الله يوفقكم عل المرور يا بشمهندسين


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (11 يوليو 2008)

لك كل الحب والتقدير.


----------



## mousad1210 (11 يوليو 2008)

الف الف شكر يا هندسه 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (12 يوليو 2008)

الاخ صلاح الدين المحترم
بارك الله في جهودك
ولكن الا تعتقد بان الصفوف صغيرة نوعا ما؟
تقديري العالي لكم


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (12 يوليو 2008)

والتفاصيل غير واضحة 
وهي ابعادواشكال الابواب والشبابيك


----------



## bassem2005 (13 يوليو 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير اخي الكريم


----------



## omer1982 (14 يوليو 2008)

الشكر والتقديرلك مع الامنيات باالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز ... قيد التحميل


----------



## الصقر بنى هاشم (14 يوليو 2008)

*الف شكر*

نشكر المهندس على المجهود الذى بذلة ..........ز


----------



## صلاحالدين (14 يوليو 2008)

اشكر الجميع على المرور 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## welly76 (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكووور وما قصرت ... جاري التحميل... فيها نوتات حسابية؟؟


----------



## صلاحالدين (14 يوليو 2008)

مهندس ويلي
يوجد فقط رسومات مع جدول الكميات
تحياتي


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (15 يوليو 2008)

*مشكووووووووووور*

جزاك الله خير يااخي وبارك الله فيك:56:


----------



## omer1982 (16 يوليو 2008)

Thnak for you t


----------



## عباس حسن مجيد (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا".....


----------



## م.نجلاء (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور اخي..........
ونتمنى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## العبقرية (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا بسمهندس


----------



## صلاحالدين (17 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
اشكركم جدا يا مهندسات ومهندسين 
على المرور
تحياتي لكل الاعضاء


----------



## omer1982 (20 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
مع خالص شكري


----------



## omer1982 (20 يوليو 2008)

ارجوا المزيد


----------



## omer1982 (20 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
اطلب كتاب عن تصميم الطرق


----------



## omer1982 (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## omer1982 (20 يوليو 2008)

ممكن ان ترسلووووووا باقي الرسومات


----------



## eng m.a.n (20 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله جهدك
جاري التحميل


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (21 يوليو 2008)

شكررررررررررررا جدا


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (21 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك فى علمك


----------

